# REC- Fresh Berry Compote



## DampCharcoal (Feb 12, 2005)

3 cups fresh berries, rinsed
1/2 cup sugar
1 tsp lemon juice

Combine ingredients in a saucepan and simmer, stirring frequently until sugar dissolves and berries give up their juices. Continue simmering and stirring until juices thicken to a syrup like consistency. Remove from heat and chill or serve warm.


----------



## MJ (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks for the recipe Damp.


----------

